# الهجرة لاستراليا



## ramykimo (27 يونيو 2011)

اخوانى
انا مهندس بترول و اعمل ساعيا للهجرة الى استراليا ..و اجتزت الايلتس الحمد لله الخطوة القادمة هى التقييم من engineers australia حد عنده فكرة عن كيفية عمل ال cdr? برجاء التواصل


----------



## ramykimo (6 يوليو 2011)

ايه مافيش حد؟


----------



## BENDING-MOMENT (14 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا 
للاسف انا ايضا اجتزت الايلتس لاتفاجئ بان قوانين الهجرة قد تغيرت , بحيث لم يعد هناك اولوية للمهندسين باعطاءهم 60 نقطة , انا لم استطع جمع النقاط , عليك ان تتاكد من انك تجمع 65 نقطة حسب القوانين الجديدة قبل سي دي ار لانه مكلف


----------



## virtualknight (15 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

